# Οι Αυθαίρετοι



## jglenis (Oct 29, 2009)

Κάπου, κάποιοι, κάποτε, είχαμε συζητήσει για τους Αυθαίρετους, μια παλιά σειρά, και πώς δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο. Λοιπόν, εξακολουθεί να μην υπάρχει, εδώ όμως θα βρείτε περί τα 150 βιντεάκια σε χρονολογική σειρά, που μπορείτε είτε απλώς να δείτε ή να τα κατεβάσετε από κει που έχουν ανέβει με κάποιο τρόπο σαν κι αυτόν.


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Δεν ήξερα ότι κάποιοι, κάπου, κάποτε τα ψάχνατε· η σύμπτωση είναι ότι έπεσα τυχαία πάνω τους προχτές, σκαλίζοντας στο γιουτιούμπ να βρω βιντεάκια του Πουλικάκου για να προσθέσω εδώ, και σκέφτηκα πως θα ήταν ευχάριστο να ξαναδώ τμηματικά εκείνη τη σειρά. 
Ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση, jglenis, :) γιατί το είχα ξεχάσει ήδη, με τον άτιμο τον Αλτςπωστονλέν που με γυροφέρνει τελευταία...


----------



## jglenis (Nov 1, 2009)

Παρακαλώ... πέρα από την κωμωδία πάντως, μέσα από τους Αυθαίρετους ζωντανεύει κατά τρόπο οδυνηρό η Ελλάδα του Α. Παπανδρέου, την οποία ενσαρκώνει με μοναδικό τρόπο ο Βαλαβανίδης: ο αδίστακτος, άπληστος, αεριτζής και φιγουρατζής πασοκτζής που λαδώνει τους πάντες και πλαστογραφεί τα πάντα με σκοπό το εύκολο χρήμα. 

Και από την άλλη, βέβαια, με έναν προφητικό τρόπο ο συντηρητικός Πουλικάκος παρουσιάζεται ως η προσωποποίηση της αφασίας (όλα είναι μια πλεκτάνη) – η Ελλάδα του Κ.Κ. 

Ίσως τελικά αυτό που χρειαζόταν ήταν ένας Αμερικανο-σουηδός με ελληνικό επίθετο και σχετική ευχέρεια στην ανάγνωση και την ομιλία, που δεν έχει στο αίμα του την κομπίνα και την απάτη. Αλλά και πάλι, ένας απέναντι σε 10.000.000 μικρούς ή μεγαλύτερους μαφιόζους τι να κάνει; Οπότε μάλλον συμβαίνει (ή θα συμβεί) αυτό που περιγράφει ο Κάφκα στους Αφορισμούς: υπάρχει προορισμός, αλλά όχι δρόμος.

(Τελικά, και σε επίπεδο συνειρμών, η κωμωδία με την τραγωδία είναι πολύ κοντά...)


----------

